# ATI Radeon HD 4350 dual display with HP W2207 Monitors



## 4blue (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I am having some difficulties connecting two HP W2207 monitors to an ATI Radeon HD 4350 512MB DDR2 graphics card. 

Individually both monitors are working and when only one is connected to the card, via a DVI to VGA adapter they work fine. However, when i then attach a Y-cable to the DVI-VGA adapter, the computer fails to identify that there is two monitors and also recognise the type of monitors.This forces the resolution to drop (resorts back to the default settings) and also the inability to have an extended workspace over the two monitors.

Just wondering if i am going about it the correct way or if the graphics card or monitors are not suitable for a an extended workspace with a resolution of 1680x1050 on both monitors?

Many Thanks for any help.
4blue


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What is the brand of the card? Are there two DVI ports or is it a DVI and a VGA? 

Some cheaper brands will simply have a DVI slot, then a converter and a cable going to a VGA port. In that case you only really have one output, it will just work as either DVI or VGA. The good models will have two actual ports, usually two DVI.
Example:
Cheap: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127436
Not cheap: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102828
On the pictures you can see how the MSI one has a ribbon cable going from the DVI port to the VGA port, while the Sapphire has two DVI ports that go straight into the board.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Generally with a y-splitter You'll need to select a resolution that is double the width of one of the monitors. That should make it span across both. Honestly, if it works with both outputs I'd just go with that.


----------



## digzz (Dec 3, 2010)

Can this be connected via HDMI & DVI with the same 1080 HD resolution?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I feel the need to correct this thread.

Number one: If you use a splitter cable for vga/dvi , your monitors won't be recognized properly and just be set as default monitors. Dvi and vga are more complex signals that will have problems if you split them , they are not like composite or coax where you can split it uo as much as you like.

Number two: Low profile cards with an extension ribbon are the same as a full height cards. The ribbon is an option that can be removed so the card can be converted to a low profile card for smaller cases.

Three: With a Y splitter both monitors have to support the same resolution between each one , when you use a Y splitter the image is simply doubled between the monitors , they will not extend to each other as one long monitor.



digzz said:


> Can this be connected via HDMI & DVI with the same 1080 HD resolution?


Can you be more specific as to what you need to do?


----------



## digzz (Dec 3, 2010)

emosun said:


> I feel the need to correct this thread.
> 
> Number one: If you use a splitter cable for vga/dvi , your monitors won't be recognized properly and just be set as default monitors. Dvi and vga are more complex signals that will have problems if you split them , they are not like composite or coax where you can split it uo as much as you like.
> 
> ...


I want the card to output on DVI & HDMI at the same time. So I can connect it to my PC & HD TV at the same time with the same HD resolution. Is this possible with this card?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Provided you have both ports then yes.


----------



## digzz (Dec 3, 2010)

emosun said:


> Provided you have both ports then yes.



So it won't have any problems outputting a resolution of 1080 on both DVI & HDMI at the same time ? is this correct ? And have you tried this ?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It's a newer gpu it can output high resolutions via both ports and wouldn't be a problem. If your card has both ports and your not using a splitter I don't see why it would not work.


----------

